

Ask HN: I want to remap my Capslock, any good idea? - wenchuan

Caps lock is a key I hardly ever used, and it's taking humongous space on my keyboard. This is not efficient, this is not good. I hate it.
I'm considering remap it to another function or key, any good ideas?
All I can think of right now is Escape.
======
TheStanman
I think Control is the best choice. It makes it much easier to use Control-
modified commands, especially in Vim/Emacs. For Vim, you can use Control-[ to
exit insert mode, a command that becomes much easier with Caps Lock remapped
to Control. I use Vim, and I prefer more convenient Control-modified commands
over having an Escape on home row. Besides, having Control on home row and
using Control-[ is basically like having Escape on home row :)

------
liquidzoot
If you use VIM, that might be the best thing to do. Mine's mapped to Control.

------
arkitaip
Use it to launch the software you use the most.

------
pwg
Control

